# .45 LC/.410 guns



## texasguy (Jun 17, 2004)

I've seen some single shot guns that are able to shoot .410 shotshells and .45 Long colt rounds also. how does this work being that they are different calibers?


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

yeah i thought the same thing about the revolvers that shoot .357 and .38 special. i've got no idea.


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

The comparison between the 38/357 is not exactly the same as the comparison between the 45/410. Basically, the chamber is cut large enough and long enough for the longest cartridge. The 410, the 357. The bor for the 38/357 is exactly the same, so no problem there exept that the bullet has to travel farther in the 38 to reach the grooves, so is not quite as accurate. In the 45/410, you will have the same problem except that the bullet will have to travel much farther. I have not examined the details, but apparently if the chamber is long enough in the 45 LC, you can shoot the 410 without problems. Shotguns work with much lower pressures. Hope that helps some.


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

because they arnt actualy different calibres. the .410 is closer to .45, and the TRUE diameter of .38spl..9mm (ect) is actulay .357. there not diferent.thats why. they round off to the same calibre, ust like you can load the bullet for a .480 ruger into a .475 linebaugh, and visaversa.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

The 410 is the only shotgun designation that is by caliber, all others are the number of round lead balls that size that weigh one pound. Example a 12 guage bore diameter is the same diameter that a round ball of lead would be if 12 balls of lead that size weighed one pound. It an archaic measurement scale from England.
The 410 is only 4 hundreths of an inch smaller that the colt 45. Contender pistols are available for both purposes or at least they used to be.


----------

